# Green Monster?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

I've already got my hands on the Orange and Black monsters fairly cheaply....searched high and low for a blue and/or red (given up on the yellow!) and seen that they have now launched ANOTHER limited edition...the green. I found the Red not long after posting on here a frew months ago, for a quite reasonable Â£550, but was offered a Tag 6000 at about the same price.

This is becoming an expensive hobby! I have seen them on e.bay already for up to Â£800, but there is no way i'm paying that for a watch with close to 2000 pieces in circulation. Any idea on availability from Seiko anyone? The jewellers i've been in look at me like i'm from Mars when I talk about 'Monster' watches.

I know its meant to be an oriental ltd edition, but some will surely filter through, right?

Many thanks guys.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im normally a fan of the colour green but i dont really like the look of the green monster and it has a cyclops.

You wont be seeing any monster in a uk jewellers..and monster is just a nickname given by people like us, not Seiko themselves..


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Yea, i'm aware that the name 'Monster' is just an informal nickname, but I thought most people would have known at least something about them.

I love the pics of the new watch, but really need to see just how green the green dial is before parting with my hard earned!

Looks like this is another which will drip through on imports after all 1881 pieces have sold and we'll end up paying a premium.

Meh, the price we pay I suppose.

Many thanks.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it will look different in the metal, but for better or worse, im not sure!?

Im liking the PVD ones they brought out..


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

i saw a red monster elsewhere today and just can't see how anyone would pay Â£550 for a watch they could get in black or orange for Â£140. unless it's an investment? is it really going to be sought after in 20 years time?

just curious


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

OT - minkle - that avatar is seriously distracting


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have got to say that it looks shockingly ****.....what a bag of ****

looks like seiko have got a good few monster cases kicking about the factory......no imagination, thought or design has gone into this.......it's bound to be called the *bogie monster* 

honestly, that green just doesnt work.....its the wrong shade....to close to snot & bogey, when it should have been more like this....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The seconds hand doesnt match and why the cyclops!?

They got it right with this one though..almost a year since i sold my black one and im having thoughts again..


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a fan of the green i have to say


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

that is disappointing - was hoping for a sea green like on here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=51643

but i suppose "bright and garish" usually equals "better" in Japan

the PVD black with the white face is *very* nice tho


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Not a SeMo fan myself, BUT, can understand why people are, its just my personal preference but prefer original Orient beast. But think Seiko have got it wrong here.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> i have got to say that it looks shockingly ****.....what a bag of ****
> 
> looks like seiko have got a good few monster cases kicking about the factory......no imagination, thought or design has gone into this.......it's bound to be called the *bogie monster*
> 
> honestly, that green just doesnt work.....its the wrong shade....to close to snot & bogey, when it should have been more like this....


We don't often agree on matters of taste but that is seriously :bad:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


>


Hmmm... Seiko might prefer to call it the...










But I think Bogey will be the winner  Actually I quite like it. And if I'm the only one, maybe a zero will drop off the price...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I quite like it too. Liking the polished steel finish rather than satin.

My money is on 'The Kermit'!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I like the comparison with the kiwi fruit, but 'Seiko Snot Monster' sort of rolls off the tongue and (as it were) does it for me. h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


>


I wouldn`t believe it was possible to make the Monster look even more totally fugly but obviously I was wrong


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Bogey Monster ? :rofl: Reminds me of something out of Predator.  I'll add my tuppence-ha'penny to the retching. :bad: :yucky:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


Ooohh! The Jolly Green Grolly. :lol:

As much as I love the black & orange Monsters, that is bl00dy awful. :yes:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'm almost tempted to buy one just so I could post it in Mach's Sunday thread :boxing: :assassin: :starwars:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Mutley, you're a bad lad. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Yuk, yuk, yuk. It's the mushy peas monster!


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice name, but given we've already got a Monster, this may have to be the *Shrek*


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

any colour you like so long as it's black, or orange, or black&orange, or red, or green, or blue...










pink monster?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

sheepshearer said:


> any colour you like so long as it's black, or orange, or black&orange, or red, or green, or blue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, got one of those


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mutley said:


> sheepshearer said:
> 
> 
> > any colour you like so long as it's black, or orange, or black&orange, or red, or green, or blue...
> ...


Nice to see it back, I thought that one was long gone. :lol:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL - i'm new here - not seen that before - beautifully done


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Not the best of colours... and imagine the choice of handbag to match :shocking:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

minkle said:


> The seconds hand doesnt match and why the cyclops!?
> 
> They got it right with this one though..almost a year since i sold my black one and im having thoughts again..


this is my personal fav of all monsters, the seiko white night monster - impossible to get UK side, and i dont have the commitment to try and get some shipped - a real beauty tho!


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Number 2 son has had a few nappies that colour when he's not been well!


----------

